# Does 93351 include 93320 and 93325?



## cvand1972 (Jan 28, 2009)

We've got an insurance company denying the 93320 and 93325 when billed with the 93351.  My understanding is that the 93351 only includes JUST the 93350 and 93015.  
Any comments on this?


----------



## mad_one80 (Feb 5, 2009)

93351 Is The Echo

93320 And 93325 Is The Doppler....either Code Shouldnt Be Bundled When Billed With 93351....if You Are Getting Inclusive Denials Then Send In An Appeal Letter With A Copy Of The Reports.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 7, 2009)

cvand1972 said:


> We've got an insurance company denying the 93320 and 93325 when billed with the 93351.  My understanding is that the 93351 only includes JUST the 93350 and 93015.
> Any comments on this?



You are allowed to bill 93320 & 93325 with 93351, as they are NOT included. 

However, with all the many cardio chgs it is my understanding insurance companies do not have all the new codes loaded and that is creating a problem. 

Our CCI edits suggest to add mod 59 to 93320 & 25 because they are bundled, which is not the case. Linda Striby-Gates specifically discussed this last week in our webinar, and she suggested we do this as well until the insurance companies get on the ball.


----------



## beckyruiz (Feb 12, 2009)

*Codes 99320 and 93325*

Do we use the new 99306 with the 99320 and 93325 for the echocardiogram charge and get paid? We previously billed 93307, 93320, 93325 and we have always gotten paid.  What is the new billing?

Bobby


----------



## R1CPC (Feb 18, 2009)

Help I am so confused, I know that 93306 is the new bulk code which replaces the 93307 93320 93325. I know 93351 replaces 93350 and 93015. From my understanding we are never to bill the 93306 and 93351 on the same date because we would be double billing. Why is it that CCI allows the following codes to billed:
93351
93306-59
93000-59
93307-59
93308-59
Per CCI the cpts with the mod 59 are all under the primary code 93351 with a 1 next to them. Can someone explain why.


----------



## mylikia (Mar 4, 2009)

*When billing 93306*

When using the bulk code 93306 does that include the professional and technical?

Or will we need to bill the 93306 twice and use the TC modifier?


----------



## chrissyg (Mar 6, 2009)

*Chrissy*



beckyruiz said:


> Do we use the new 99306 with the 99320 and 93325 for the echocardiogram charge and get paid? We previously billed 93307, 93320, 93325 and we have always gotten paid.  What is the new billing?
> 
> Bobby



Did you ever get an answer on this? I am having the same issue.

Thanks Chrissy


----------



## OliviaPrice (Mar 6, 2009)

beckyruiz said:


> Do we use the new 99306 with the 99320 and 93325 for the echocardiogram charge and get paid? We previously billed 93307, 93320, 93325 and we have always gotten paid.  What is the new billing?
> 
> Bobby



The procedure 93306 includes the Echo, spectral doppler, and the color flow doppler so you would NOT bill the 93320 & 93325.


----------



## OliviaPrice (Mar 6, 2009)

eva110284 said:


> Help I am so confused, I know that 93306 is the new bulk code which replaces the 93307 93320 93325. I know 93351 replaces 93350 and 93015. From my understanding we are never to bill the 93306 and 93351 on the same date because we would be double billing. Why is it that CCI allows the following codes to billed:
> 93351
> 93306-59
> 93000-59
> ...



My understanding is that in order to bill for one of the included codes and the 93351 on the same date the procedures must have been completed at two separate settings with no less than 15min between each test.  

For example a patient is in the office and has an EKG after review of the EKG the doctor decides the patient needs a stress echo so 30 mins later a stress echo is done you can bill both the 93351 & 93000-59 because they were done at two separate settings at two different times.  

This is just my understanding, let me know if I am wrong.


----------

